# Is there any grizzly bear in utah?



## hunter11

Which parts of Utah have grizzly bear?


----------



## NHS

No parts.


----------



## DeadI

No parts. Just like there are no Wolves in Utah!


----------



## wyogoob

No parts.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

There's one that lives in the mouth of Emigration canyon and a few around Kamas.


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel

Treehugnhuntr said:


> There's one that lives in the mouth of Emigration canyon and a few around Kamas.


 :lol:


----------



## GaryFish

Unlike Wolves, Grizzlies really haven't wandered into Utah yet. Aside from the one at the zoo that Tree mentioned, and the ones the guy raises around Kamas. There is debate on whether they have crossed I-80 in Wyoming and ventured into the Uintas yet. I know there were a couple of collared bears a few years back that did go south of I-80, but I don't know what happened with those. As far as I know, there has been no official acknowledgement of grizzlies in Utah.


----------



## Bax*

> Is there any grizzly bear in utah?


Is your question "Are there any grizzly bears in Utah?"


----------



## Bax*

Treehugnhuntr said:


> There's one that lives in the mouth of Emigration canyon and a few around Kamas.


I think the one up Emigration is named Hogle if I remember right


----------



## wyogoob

A grizz has been sighted in Evanston Wyoming, 3 miles from the Utah border.



















It looks like it's got a Steelhead in it's mouth.


----------



## Bears Butt

It looks like it might have a "steel head".


----------



## MadHunter

Actually it "does" have a "steal head". I doubt it's aluminum.


----------

